# Our new mini donkey!



## angelridge (Jun 13, 2007)

I have always wanted a mini donkey and thanks to Suzie at Silver Belle farms we are now the future owners of this gorgeous little jenny born at her farm. Can't bring her home till she is weaned so I will just have to go for visits. She is so adorable. It will be a long wait till weaning time. We are trying to think of the perfect name for her. I did Google a search for donkey names and came up with over 2000 of them so I am still going thru them all!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jun 13, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]congrats :aktion033: , she's adorable. i bet you can't wait to get her home, have fun with her



: , Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jun 13, 2007)

You are so lucky to get to bond with the sweet little thing before she comes home with you...the transition will be so much better for her



:

I'll tell ya one thing though....

You just can't have one



:



:

I'd start looking for a buddy for her now



: :bgrin

*she looks like a "Precious" to me

Beautiful Baby !!!

**Suzie...which one is this? Teri


----------



## Chico (Jun 13, 2007)

:aktion033: Very sweet! You will love your donkey! I can't even tell you how much I love my boys. I can't even imagine not having them in my life anymore. Enjoy!!

chico


----------



## Emily's mom (Jun 14, 2007)

:saludando: She is adora''belle''!! :saludando: I bet you are counting the days. :aktion033:


----------



## tifflunn (Jun 14, 2007)

:



: She is so cute



:



:

Congratulations!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 14, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS, she is ADORA~BELLE



: (yup, I do like that name



: ) I bet you'll be making alot of visitation trips to bond with her. Corinne


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 14, 2007)

How exciting for you!!!!!!! She is a cutie!!!!!!!!!



:


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jun 14, 2007)

they are right, you can't have just one!!! but that sure is a cute one to get you started!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh poor Suzie but lucky you! Suzie and her husband love their babies like or more than children so they are SO adorabelle too. Congratulations..hay for Silver Belle!


----------



## Suzie (Jun 20, 2007)

We are so lucky this baby is going to such a loving home! Thanks Angie! This is the last baby born this year from our Hope and she was so colorful. She is a real sweetie. It is so hard to part with them, it makes it so much easier knowing that Angie loves her so....

..... And I take it as a very good sign that since Angie decided to get her, we have had RAIN!!! Yipee!


----------

